# Follow up to the Sex clean up question (official Poll)



## Fancie217 (Jun 16, 2015)

The question is how long after sex do you (as the man) or your husband/other clean up (shower) after before bed sex? (assuming no lube, or anything that would make it messier than it already maybe)

Basically a follow up/"official" poll to my http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/278298-guys-how-long-after-intercourse-do-you-shower.html

My husband commented once that the biggest issue in sex is the clean up afterwards, and he seemed to think this would be normal among most guys. ("Any guy would say the same thing" was about his words) I just wanted a poll to show him how common/uncommon this issue is among guys.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Next day? Maybe. TBH neither of us are in a hurry to wash each other off ourselves after a good session! And if it's a weekend in, then we'll happily wear each other's.. scent without bothering to remove it at all.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

no. i don't shower until the next morning after sex.

we almost always make love at night or late afternoon.
after the deed is done. we just spend a normal evening and go to bed.
shower in the morning.

it's just not THAT messy. a little clean up afterwards is all.
same with the wife.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't speak to what's "normal", but assuming we have sex at night, either as soon as we go to bed or sometime in the middle of the night, both of us more or less collapse and shower in the morning.

Do "sex towels" count?


----------



## Fancie217 (Jun 16, 2015)

GTdad said:


> I can't speak to what's "normal", but assuming we have sex at night, either as soon as we go to bed or sometime in the middle of the night, both of us more or less collapse and shower in the morning.
> 
> Do "sex towels" count?



=) we have sex towels, I was curious how common that was, but that doesn't cause an issue unless I don't have them stocked.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Depends.... It I'm dripping with sweat (and other things) yeah probably going to get a quick rinse.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My H and I both wash up directly before and and directly after.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

GTdad said:


> I can't speak to what's "normal", but assuming we have sex at night, either as soon as we go to bed or sometime in the middle of the night, both of us more or less collapse and shower in the morning.
> 
> *Do "sex towels" count*?


We call them "Hotel Hand-Towels" in our house. :wink2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I generally wait until the next day...just so I can take in her scent and savor it....yumm.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Depends on how much sweat is involved... 

Sometimes right away, sometimes later.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

DayOne said:


> Next day? Maybe. TBH neither of us are in a hurry to wash each other off ourselves after a good session! And if it's a weekend in, then we'll happily wear each other's.. scent without bothering to remove it at all.


:iagree:

Without getting too graphic, I love the way my wife smells. I'm never in a great hurry to get rid of that.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

We wash up, in the sense that we wipe down with a warm, clean wash cloth pretty much immediately after. As for actually taking a shower after, there's no rush. If it's night sex we'll shower the next morning. If it's morning sex we'll shower as usual before work. If it's a nooner, then whether I shower before going back to work will depend on how sweaty we get. Sometimes yes, sometimes just the wash cloth.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

by the way, I think of the last 2 in your poll as the same answer in most cases. It's rare that I'll shower specifically because of sex.


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

Fozzy said:


> :iagree:
> 
> Without getting too graphic, I love the way my wife smells. I'm never in a great hurry to get rid of that.


He11 yeah. When you've put that much work into getting her to smell that particular way, enjoy it!


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

It depends on whether we get all oiled up.... in that case we both rinse off before going to sleep. Otherwise, nah... wait til morning, or whenever we get up and get going anyway.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Wait! So no one other than me has a decontamination unit next to their bed. How peculiar.

People do not know what they are missing with a hazmat suit. Now that is some protection.

The only facial she receives is a spray of bleach and sanitizer.

When she is on her period, she goes straight to quarantine.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> My H and I both wash up directly before and and directly after.


Really? Would either of you consider yourselves germaphobes? 

Neither myself nor my husband are in any rush to clean up after sex. I always pee after sex to help prevent UTIs, but we don't shower until we're going out of the house somewhere, usually the next morning if we're talking about night time sex. I would rather cuddle up with my husband and enjoy the afterglow.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

Sometimes we just towel off and go to sleep, but generally we clean up directly afterwards.


----------



## life_huppens (Jun 3, 2015)

When it happens, usually next day. 
I like her scent. She, probably too lazy to go into shower right after.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Anonymous07 said:


> Really? Would either of you consider yourselves germaphobes?
> 
> Neither myself nor my husband are in any rush to clean up after sex. I always pee after sex to help prevent UTIs, but we don't shower until we're going out of the house somewhere, usually the next morning if we're talking about night time sex. I would rather cuddle up with my husband and enjoy the afterglow.


Well we don't jump up the minute we are done....we cuddle in the afterglow for quite awhile first....but then I really must get up to wash off, because I either have spunk drying all over my body, or spunk that is about to spill out of me if he went off inside of me.

I really have no problem with either....in fact I usually play with it before it dries if it is on the outside of my body...you know, write my name in it or spread it all over my face...but if I don't get up and wash it off of myself I will end up forgetting and I have been caught before with "oh hey FW you have something crusty on your....um, uh oh....." so now I just always wash it off.

And if he finished inside of me, well, if I don't get up to pee and then also spend some time letting gravity help out in the bath tub, then basically it will leak out all night and not only ruin whatever panties I put on after, it will also get on the sheets and maybe even soak through that.

For him, he says that if any lube or coconut oil or anything is on his glans after sex, it irritates his skin, so that's why he washes up immediately.

So we cuddle in the after glow, hop up and wash up, then head back to cuddle more, talk, snuggle....the after glow lasts a very long and lovely time, it only takes a minute to wash up and we're right back to it.


----------

